# How old is your dog ?



## hypochondriac (Jul 11, 2019)

Weve got a floppy eared corgi. Hes 11 this year. we are expecting he will live until at least 15. He still chases a ball like he is a puppy. he doesn't know how old he is.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)

My boys are siblings and turned 11 this year...


----------



## Seeker (Jul 11, 2019)

I don't have a clue because he's sorta kinda a rescue...

But the vet said anywhere in between 6-10 years old.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2019)

My boy will be 4 at the end of this month.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 13, 2019)

My Bonnie was between 11 and 13 when the died a couple months ago.  She was a rescue so I never knew for sure how old she was.  Her age was an estimate by the vet.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2019)

Lennie & Carl, Littermates.. Have had them since 5 weeks old, and they turned 11 last March...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 14, 2019)

When I got my girl Suzy the place I got her from estimated she was 3 and the Vet. I saw soon after said she was 2.  So now she is going on being with me 7 years and about 9 or 10 years old.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2019)

My Bichon,  Lil'Bear is 9 1/2 years old.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 14, 2019)

Current one's are 15, 14, 11, 6, 3.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 14, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Current one's are 15, 14, 11, 6, 3.


five dogs?
guess you live on a farm and dont have to pick up their poo


----------



## JimW (Jul 15, 2019)

We have two, Bella & Dexter.

Bella is a 12 year old German Shepherd that I rescued at 14 weeks old. She's been my best bud for the last 12 years. She was just diagnosed with liver cancer/liver failure 3 weeks ago. She's feeling the effects of it, but is still pretty strong, The Vet said it could be 2-3 weeks or 2-3 months.



Dex is a 4 year old, 100lb Golden Retriever who is a big loveable lug. He should wear a sign that says "will do anything for a treat".


----------



## Ronni (Jul 15, 2019)

My two are old.  Tango (the cream colored one) is almost 12, and Jazz just turned 10.  They're both rescues.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 15, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> five dogs?
> guess you live on a farm and dont have to pick up their poo


Not  a farm, but I do have 33 acres with about one acre fenced in for them to run about.    These are probably going to be our last rescues, as age is creeping up on us. That said, having had up to 16 rescues at one time, these 5 are really not that big a deal.
Some of their yard...


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 15, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Not  a farm, but I do have 33 acres with about one acre fenced in for them to run about.    These are probably going to be our last rescues, as age is creeping up on us. That said, having had up to 16 rescues at one time, these 5 are really not that big a deal.
> Some of their yard...
> 
> View attachment 72647


my dog thinks this is nirvana oops, heaven


----------



## Trade (Jul 15, 2019)

According to the internet the world record for longevity of a dog is 30 years. 

https://dogtime.com/trending/37499-worlds-oldest-dog-dies-peacefully-age-30


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2019)

Trade said:


> According to the internet the world record for longevity of a dog is 30 years.


That is a heck of a long time for a dog!
I met a 23 year old dog last year at my new apartments .. a little chihuahua that got daily "walks" in a baby stroller.  It didn't make it past the  summer months though.


----------



## Leann (Jul 15, 2019)

I have a mixed breed rescue. She's 5 or 6 years old.


----------



## Trade (Jul 15, 2019)

When I was a kid my Uncle Frank had a Beagle that he claimed was 21 or 22 years old. I don't remember exactly. I don't know if he was really that old or if my uncle was exaggerating. He called him "Old Satan". He must have been pretty old because being a kid I wanted to play with him but all he would ever do is lay there and look up at me with those sad Beagle eyes.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 15, 2019)

We have a 13 year old Yorkie  and a 4 year old Schnoodle who mean the world to me. They teach me how to live in the present moment.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2019)

Does anyone remember an old TV episode of King of Queens, where Doug (Kevin James)  went back to visit his parents in Florida  .. and his  childhood dog Rocky?   The plot was .. his parents didn't have the heart to tell him that his dog died of old age, so they kept replacing him  over the years with an identical dog,   and  they were on Rocky IV at that time.    
Doug  believed it was his 'original' dog,   until his wife stepped in and broke the charade.


----------



## charry (Jul 15, 2019)

my beautiful dog got to 15 , shes been gone for 10yrs now and i still miss her......


----------



## Keesha (Jul 15, 2019)

That’s a great age for a large breed dog Charry but I’m sure you know that. The hurt of their absence never seems to go away but that’s the cost of great love.


----------



## tortiecat (Jul 15, 2019)

My Shetland sheepdog was 13 when he passed away(l989-2002).
My Callie(the calico cat) is around 16 years old, not sure as she
was a rescue.


----------



## Nozzle36 (Aug 10, 2019)

Sasha, My Golden is 10
Ratdog, my Westie is 15
Lily, my Yorkie is 10 months


----------



## twinkles (Aug 13, 2019)

i had a lab chow mix that was going into kidney failure so i had to have him put down (it was hard to take) my daughter has a boston bull dog-english terrier mix he will soon be 1and a half


----------

